# K-crew lobster report from 8-12



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry for posting this late but we did get out and had a great day.... calm seas, mostly 60+ visibility and 75 degree water....did have a tiger buzz us at the boat when Scott was diving but no further excitement followed... Scott did also have a bag of death that is not pictured in which he had 25-30 large lion-fish he had killed.... This is our captain K-Man and Firefish in the picture......we each got a spiny and Scott also found our first spiny with eggs... it was a great day on the water with my bud's.....


----------



## KillerD (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice haul....im sure those tasted mighty good!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

You guys are always killing the lobsters.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice pictures thks for the post and killing the lionfish


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent , gotta get my lobster groove on


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

A spiney with eggs? That is a new one, round here, in recent memory. Good news for sure though. Looks like a good day and thanks for taking out a bunch of them lion fish. 

Lion fish, slipper and spineys that would make a great Guy Harvey shirt!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice haul guys!:thumbsup:
For the most part I enjoy shooting fish more that grabbing lobster but, I'd like to find a spiny someday.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

I think shovelnose taste better. But I'd never turn my nose up at a spiny. :thumbsup:

That's a nice haul! You guys finding these on natural bottom?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

GREAT DAY GUYS !!! THANKS FOR THE POST:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here are the pics of the lionfish slaughter....23 of them....some of them had some real meat on them. I'll have to get them on the grill soon.
The Spiney was DELICIOUS!!! I love the slippers, but this was some of the best lobster i have ever had.
Also included are some BAD pics of the lobster with eggs....I was testing out a head mounted camera rig.....dont like it ....most of the footage was complete garbage even though I KNOW to keep my head still!!!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Good pic's Scott... I know that's looks like live bottom but honest... We're we're diving the 3 barges.... Lol...


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

With out giving up too much info.... How deep we're you when you nabbed the lobsters?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice pics!! GG


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> I was testing out a head mounted camera rig


What type of camera?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> What type of camera?


 It's a Contour ....I rigged it to a hardhat, which worked well, but there is just too much movement when mounted to my head. I'll have to stick to hand held.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

ozeanjager said:


> with out giving up too much info.... How deep we're you when you nabbed the lobsters?


 110'


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow been diving and getting spineys from here since the early 70s and never seen one with eggs. Maybe that will mean a spawning area and more of the just legal and bigger may be in the future with the warming waters. The red Grouper started showing up a few years ago in larger numbers also.


----------

